# Scared for my Dogs!



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new here.  We are in the midst of completing our PAR forms and hope to attend panel in November.  However, I am terrified by constant comments regarding re-homing our 3 dogs.  

We are sensible dog owners, I would NEVER leave a young child alone with any of my dogs (1 cross breed and 2 springers) however I adore my dogs and when the SW says things like 'you do realise if the child doesn't get on with the dogs we would be looking to you to re-home the dogs'... I feel physically sick.

We are going into the adoption process in the hope of adding to our already happy lives and giving one or possibly 2 children a stable and loving home, what I'm not planning on is jeopardising my dogs in the process and I'm really scared.  

My husband keeps telling me everything will be fine, that the SW's will match us with children who have experience of dogs and that our dogs are great with kids but it's giving me sleepless nights.  I don't mean to sound like I'm not committed to the process, because I am, but my dogs are not a disposable commodity, they are part of our family.   

I'm hoping some of you can give positive experiences regarding adopting with dogs and put my mind at rest!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the thing is if they don't get on, you can't live with that situation forever. are there family members nearby or someone who could help with the dogs if need be? are there areas in your home or would it be extendable if necessary to create a separate space so dogs and children could be apart? i figure if you can show the sw that you have a plan for all eventualities it would bring peace of mind all round. i'm certain they can find children who have experience of dogs and many would find it very calming to have dogs in the household, i am a huge believer in children having pets around. but it might take time for them all to settle in and you do need contingency plans not panic. 're-homing' could be as simple as getting a neighbour to take them in for a month while the children get settled, i don't think it would have to be a permanent arrangement. xxx i'm sure the SW is just being a jobsworth-belt-and-braces type who's just being over efficient. they are expected to ask the questions. it's just how it works.


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.  We have a fairly large home and the dogs have a utility area as their own 'dog room' so yes, as far as I am concerned we can keep the dogs and children apart and would plan to do that to start with to allow gentle introductions and for everyone to get used to each other.  The SW just seem to see it as black and white, if there are any problems then the dogs will have to go, whereas I am looking at less drastic measures!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

something as simple a a safety gate on a dog area might be enough to allow a nervous child to relax, til the dog gets used to them and vice versa.


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Katie  I agreed with what gold bunny say about putting safety gate from utility to the kitchen or whatever room you got next to the utility  and in time to let them in the house with the children bit by bit then when it time for the children to go to bed then you can let the dogs in etc as  we are in processing of fostering and we got 2 little jack Russell and 1 of them love children but I am not sure about the other dog so I would and will tell the children not to touch the dogs and to let them come to the children etc  and that give them all bit of time to know each other as whatever happen no one not even SW will get me to re home my dogs as like you they are my family not a toy  So I do understand your worry but stick to what you belive or think  etc.
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Hun,

I can understand your concerns as we had the same, we have a very young bouncy German Shepherd but we made the decision when we got her to crate train her (that is her own space and bed) and we have a baby gate between our living room and conservatory (which has a large opening). Our daughters can still stroke her through it but they have their own space also.

Like you we never leave children alone with her, we are lucky that she is as gentle as they come with our family so she lets the girls do anything with her, but there is always that risk that she could be nasty if she wanted to. 

We had to have a dog behaviourist do an assessment on our GSD, even though our daughter had been living with us for a couple of months by this time. Our social worker had already done his own assessment on her. Our daughter had never had experience with dogs or animals but we gradually introduced them to each other and they now adore each other.

I am sure everything will be fine but like you we thought we may have to get rid of her and that was breaking our BD's heart as well as me and hubby.

I think anyone with sense can see your dogs will be fine 

Mel


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks again ladies, it helps to know people understand!  We have a conservatory as well as dining room, kitchen and utility so baby gates will be great.  We already use them for the dogs so a couple more won't hurt for a while.  We need to make sure the dogs don't get a chance to bowl any Littlies over!  They are very bouncy.  I guess we just have to be careful and have a plan in place to make sure introductions go well in the beginning.  

I'm already planning taking the child or children to obedience lessons... (for the dogs.. but then again...) and agility, hopefully this will help all parties bond.


----------



## Billybeans (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi Katie,

I don't have any advice as I havn't started adoption yet but it is something I am interested to hear more about. I have a medium sized dog and 3 cats and wondered how this might come across to the SW's.
I hope the baby gates are the answer for you and is sufficient for your agency. I can't see reasons why not.
Good luck.
xx


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

This is a part of the assessment that we have also been pondering. We have quite a small house but the dogs have their own space. Our social worker has told us she isn't too keen on dogs so we are working on them with people coming round as they are prone to jumping up occasionally. We have made plans that my dad will have them for a while even if they go for a bit whilst the child settles in as we know that this time can be traumatic for the child. They are both used to children but we understand that we need a contingency plan. I am sure you don't have to worry too much, you sound switched on as far as responsibility for your dogs go, I am sure  things will be fine


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

Our two dogs (both springers!) jumped all over our SW when they met her for the first time. One of them also nosed through her handbag  It was a nightmare. 
Both dogs stayed with my parents when our little one first came home, we brought the younger (male) and less dominant of the two back home within a couple of weeks, the older (female) though has remained at my parents. She actually gets on incredibly well with our daughter, but my Dad just can't part with her now, and she has grown very fond of him too. If not for the latter, she'd have been back home with us. 
The younger of the two allows our daughter to dominate him, the only time he is wary is if she invades his sleeping space, so we make sure she hasn't access to the utility room when he's relaxing, and when he is lying in bed we remind her not to frighten him. It hasn't proven difficult, BUT, with 3 it might not be as easy to keep an eye on them all the time? 
I've never felt uneasy though, our dogs aren't unpredictable thus we've had no problems, and our daughter loves going walks with them and laughing at their silly antics.


----------

